# Mesquite hollowform



## MesquiteMan (Nov 19, 2006)

Just thought I would share this to help kick start the new forum!  It is mesquite with a Texas Ebony collar with Verdigirs embossing powder fill in the cracks.


----------



## Dario (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice form.

The TX Ebony insert is really nice.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW, I LOVE that shape!  Great job Curtis!


----------



## darbytee (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice shape and design curtis. Beautiful work.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 19, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 19, 2006)

Excellent hf. How large is it? Where do you get your filler powder, looks good.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

Beautiful work and nice shape.[]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 19, 2006)

Curtis that looks great l also use the verdigirs filler ROY Oklahoman put me onto it.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 19, 2006)

I really like the TE cap ring! I think it sets the bowl off nicely. []


----------



## turned_for_good (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice Curtis.  Were you able to finish the inside of the bowl?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  TFG, yes, the inside is finished.  It was sanded through 600 grit as far as I could reach then BLO was applied.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful item, great work


----------



## kkwall (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely work.[8D]


----------



## billp (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow Curtis, thats gorgeous.

The shape of the rim compliments the sensuous curves of the bowl.

~bill.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow!  That's excellent work!


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 20, 2006)

Very cool.  Mesquite is great to work with, it finishes so well!


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 20, 2006)

Curtis, you have come so far in your turning ability.  Love the form, love the wood, love the turquoise fill.


----------



## jscola (Nov 20, 2006)

What did you use to mix the embossing powder with?


----------



## jscola (Nov 20, 2006)

Great job Curtis!! & thanks again for your generosity when I visited you !!     Joe


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

That's really, really nice.


----------



## penhead (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice turning, Curtis.
If you don't mind...what sizes..??


----------



## chigdon (Nov 27, 2006)

Curtis, you are a talented turner.  Awesome.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

That looks great. I havent beel a fan of any after applied color...until now!


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 5, 2007)

Curtis,
That is fantastic... that's why I got into turning in the first place.. I saw a mesquite bowl at a gift shop in Fredericksburg that literally took my breath away.. as does this one... I wanted to learn to do that...


----------

